# Lost sound on DCC loco



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

I have a Tsunami decoder in an Atlas diesel loco. Sound was working fine and then; I lost the sound, but all other functions of loco work normal. The obvious is a bad speaker. Before I pull the shell and inspect, is there something else I should check.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Have you reset the decoder? If not, give CV8 a value of 8.
Resets fix most problems.

address will be 03 after reset.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

mopac said:


> Have you reset the decoder? If not, give CV8 a value of 8.
> Resets fix most problems.
> 
> address will be 03 after reset.


:smilie_daumenpos: yeah that!


----------



## Mark R. (Jan 26, 2013)

Also make sure you haven't either turned the sound off or muted it. This is a common problem with people who like to randomly push buttons to see what they do. 

Mark.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Right. Could just be a button pushed on the controller. I have done it myself accidently.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

Thank you all for the input. I did reset the decoder; still no sound. I set the sound level on the sound CV; still no sound. I changed speakers; still no sound. My conclusion is that something has happened to the decoder, but every other function on the loco works just fine; lights, direction, running, etc.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Contact the Tsunami company. They must
have a warranty. Digitrax will do a free
replacement of any of their decoders even
if you damage it yourself.

Don


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

I had that happen to a LokSound decoder in a PCM Mallet from BLI. It worked reliably and nicely until one day I got it out of its box three years ago and placed it on the tracks. I got the whirry gear noise and movement, but couldn't get sound for the life of me. Tried resetting, but no joy for sound. Installed a QSI Titan in its place and haven't looked back.

I would advise you to take a very objective look at some other modern sound decoders. I hear very good things from the latest LokSound, which always had the industry's best motive control anyway, and their sound files keep getting better and more comprehensive. QSI Titans are excellent, and the TCS Wow are getting rave reviews. Tsunami is a dated product that needs a complete re-do to get competitive, not the least of which is for their motive control. I actually dug into the manual and got a DC BLI 4-8-4 with a quirky drive to get cat-smooth with a Tsunami 1000 in it. Very nice, but very complicated and involved. LokSound and TCS will do that the instant you power it up the first time.

Just offerin'...


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*Update on "Lost sound DCC loco"*

Thank you for all the input. I did contact Tsunami. They offered factory service. I removed the decoder and shipped it to them. The decoder is way out of the warranty period, but we will see what they do.


----------



## danpuckett (Dec 31, 2014)

*Update*

The decoder was bad. received a new Tsunami. It runs and sounds great!!


----------

